# combo ?



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

if i buy a combo licences for my hunting permit, but i already have a fishing licences that go's until june do i get to use two ploes? or was this money i gave dwr for nothing?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

is it a second hand pole permit that you are buying? if not then no. consider it a donation to the DWR.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's a tricky one for you.
I (non-resident) have to buy a hunting license to put in for drawings. I would normally buy a combo license, but, I too have a fishing license that was a mandatory buy with my bull elk tag from last year. It's good until June. Now, if I were to buy a combo license, then I'd have 2 fishing licenses now, until June, and in June, when I buy another Bull Elk tag, guess what, I get to buy yet another fishing license.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Here's a tricky one for you.
> ........ Now, if I were to buy a combo license, then I'd have 2 fishing licenses now, until June, and in June, when I buy another Bull Elk tag, guess what, I get to buy yet another fishing license.


No you would not have to buy another fishing license in June if you buy your combo now, it is good for both the fishing and hunting that is needed to purchase or apply for tags. It is good for 365 days, the next one you buy will be for next yext when you do it all over again.

I would double check your license you bought last June it should be a combo because that is what should have been purchsed to buy a big game tag, fishing is for fishing only (no hunting).


----------

